# Portuguese motorhome site



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not my find- it came from Carol on MHF in December 2008 -but it is such a useful site that I reckon the link wants airing again:

http://www.campingcarportugal.com/index2_uk.htm

I'm finding the Service Areas section ( tab on left) particularly useful; you can print it out in condensed form ( 7 pages) or full version ( a lot more)

Thank you Carol !

G


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

thanks grizzly n carol,

going down to portugal, in march, should get some good info off here.


tom


----------



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

What a fantastic site. Thanks for posting it again 8)


----------

